# screw powerade



## whiterider (Mar 18, 2013)

I used to love power aid for I am a roofer and drink lots of water I would drink a 32oz powerade on lunch and after work. My gf went to to the store the other day and got me my normal stock of powerade. Let me tell you it feels like I'm gonna burp out my chest my boss tells me its heartburn I've never had it in my life. I look at the bottle and it says inhanced flaver. F u powerade I've felt horrible for days. You lost a customer!


----------



## 1niceride (Jan 30, 2004)

whiterider said:


> I used to love power aid for I am a roofer and drink lots of water I would drink a 32oz powerade on lunch and after work. My gf went to to the store the other day and got me my normal stock of powerade. Let me tell you it feels like I'm gonna burp out my chest my boss tells me its heartburn I've never had it in my life. I look at the bottle and it says inhanced flaver. F u powerade I've felt horrible for days. You lost a customer!


I'd keep an eye on that..don't sell yourself 100 percent on the powerade causing the heartburn, maybe just exposing an existing issue..been there..ya know the rest..


----------



## shiggy (Dec 19, 1998)

whiterider said:


> I used to love power aid for I am a roofer and drink lots of water I would drink a 32oz powerade on lunch and after work. My gf went to to the store the other day and got me my normal stock of powerade. Let me tell you it feels like I'm gonna burp out my chest my boss tells me its heartburn I've never had it in my life. I look at the bottle and it says inhanced flaver. F u powerade I've felt horrible for days. You lost a customer!


Powerade has no electrolytes. Simply sugar water. Better off drinking something else.


----------



## MSU Alum (Aug 8, 2009)

1niceride said:


> I'd keep an eye on that..don't sell yourself 100 percent on the powerade causing the heartburn, maybe just exposing an existing issue..been there..ya know the rest..


Yeah, a bottle of Powerade doesn't explain those symptoms.


----------



## iceman15951 (Jul 20, 2011)

shiggy said:


> Powerade has no electrolytes. Simply sugar water. Better off drinking something else.


Not even sugar, powerade uses high fructose corn syrup. It's almost literally like drinking soda.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I747 using Tapatalk 4 Beta


----------



## shiggy (Dec 19, 1998)

iceman15951 said:


> Not even sugar, powerade uses high fructose corn syrup. It's almost literally like drinking soda.
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I747 using Tapatalk 4 Beta


Fructose is a sugar.


----------



## iceman15951 (Jul 20, 2011)

shiggy said:


> Fructose is a sugar.


Yes, it's a fruit sugar. But high fructose corn syrup is a synthetic substance that many beverage companies use cause it's cheaper than real sugar.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I747 using Tapatalk 4 Beta


----------



## shiggy (Dec 19, 1998)

iceman15951 said:


> Yes, it's a fruit sugar. But high fructose corn syrup is a synthetic substance that many beverage companies use cause it's cheaper than real sugar.
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I747 using Tapatalk 4 Beta


Still just a sugar.


----------



## 3blackbikes (May 4, 2011)

Very interesting article to read about Powerade, sodas, Vitamin Water, etc, basically anything you buy in a convenience store:

Coca Cola's Low Calorie Beverages Will Kill You Before They Solve Obesity - Food Babe


----------



## Nubster (May 15, 2009)

Make your own. Whatever liquid and add salt substitute.


----------



## crit_boy (Jul 31, 2007)

3blackbikes said:


> Very interesting article to read about Powerade, sodas, Vitamin Water, etc, basically anything you buy in a convenient store


Horrible article. Opinion masquerading as quasi-science.

Not saying that I do not agree with the general concept that too much sugar is not good.

However, as a food scientist (married to a clinical nutrition manager - hospital dietician), the article is full of misleading, exaggerated, and unsupported statements. Fear mongering is not persuasive.

BTW Powerade has the following electrolyte sources: Salt, Magnesium chloride, calcium chloride, and mono-potassium phosphate. Note that the last three of these are chemically called salts. So the first salt is likely the colloquial term for table salt - otherwise known as sodium chloride.

I do not like Powerade. Just trying to add facts to nutrition discussions.

Personally, I prefer full strength Coke or milk with added sugar (table sugar otherwise known as sucrose) when I need a sugar rush after a ride.


----------



## 1niceride (Jan 30, 2004)

I run 1/2 grape juice, non alcohol type, and 1/2 water.


----------



## dundundata (May 15, 2009)

i get heartburn all the time...Tums has become my friend


----------



## whiterider (Mar 18, 2013)

Too many tums can give you kidney stones guy be aware.


----------



## Mark_BC (Sep 19, 2012)

I just picked up some Nuun today on advice from this forum. Will see how I do tomorrow.


----------



## jennyv (Nov 13, 2012)

Whiterider, it's easy to jump to conclusions about Powerade, but think about what else you did differently that day. Was it unusually hot? Did you drink your normal amount? Was your diet significantly different from other days? There are a lot of different things that can lead to GI distress (or heartburn).

I'm not a fan of drinks that use fructose (which includes high fructose corn syrup) as their primary sugar/carbohydrate because of fructose malabsorption. Fructose, as someone mentioned above, is a type of sugar naturally found in fruits, but people with fructose malabsorption have troubles absorbing it properly. As a result, the fructose that is not absorbed can be fermented by the bacteria in your intestines, causing abdominal pain, gas, bloating, diarrhea or constipation. This can also happen when you try to take in simply too much fructose.

I can't tell you how many folks I've heard from who have said that they were downing watermelon and dates and raisins for calories and ended up with major stomach issues. Once they eliminated those, they were fine.


----------



## bwargula (Sep 9, 2005)

Try PowerAde "Zero", less than 1 g carbs, zero calories, no "fructose"!


----------



## iceman15951 (Jul 20, 2011)

bwargula said:


> Try PowerAde "Zero", less than 1 g carbs, zero calories, no "fructose"!


Powerade Zero uses an artificial sweetener called Sucralose, which basically is made by chlorinating sucrose (regular sugar). Splenda is a sucralose based sweetener, and there are a lot of studies that suggest harmful long term effects.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I747 using Tapatalk 4 Beta


----------



## bwargula (Sep 9, 2005)

iceman15951 said:


> Powerade Zero uses an artificial sweetener called Sucralose, which basically is made by chlorinating sucrose (regular sugar). Splenda is a sucralose based sweetener, and there are a lot of studies that suggest harmful long term effects.
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I747 using Tapatalk 4 Beta


I am sure you can find a lot of studies that suggest "no" harmful long term effects as well. Just like some swear by chiropractors while others brush it off as voodoo. Snippet from an article I read...

"Is sucralose safe?
Yes. Sucralose has an excellent safety profile. More than 100 safety studies, representing over 20 years of research, have shown sucralose to be safe.

Scientists have conducted many studies on sucralose to determine whether it had any effects on a number of different health conditions, including growth and development, risk of cancer, chemical effects on the body (or toxicology), developmental abnormalities such as birth defects, and effects on the nervous system.

Sucralose has been studied extensively and has been found to be safe by experts and researchers around the world. Government agencies worldwide, including the U.S. Food and Drug Administration (FDA), have also reviewed the science on sucralose and found it to be safe for human consumption.

Experts from a wide range of scientific backgrounds have reviewed these studies and concluded that there are no harmful effects from consuming sucralose, even in people consuming the highest amounts.

Based on its strong safety background, experts, researchers, and government bodies agree that people can consume a variety of foods and beverages sweetened with sucralose on a daily basis without concern".

FWIW, I'm not ready to dismiss sucralose as a no-no just yet, but everyone is entitled to make their own decisions based on whatever they believe from the info they find.


----------



## crit_boy (Jul 31, 2007)

X is bad and will kill us all science, always makes me think of dihydrogen monoxide.

What is Dihydrogen Monoxide?

Dihydrogen Monoxide (DHMO) is a colorless and odorless chemical compound, also referred to by some as Dihydrogen Oxide, Hydrogen Hydroxide, Hydronium Hydroxide, or simply Hydric acid.

Its basis is the highly reactive hydroxyl radical, a species shown to mutate DNA, denature proteins, disrupt cell membranes, and chemically alter critical neurotransmitters. The atomic components of DHMO are found in a number of caustic, explosive and poisonous compounds such as Sulfuric Acid, Nitroglycerine and Ethyl Alcohol.

Learn more about this killer here

BTW for non-chemistry types DHMO is water - H2O


----------



## Mark_BC (Sep 19, 2012)

Aren't cancer rates sky high? There are many things contributing to that, some genetic and some environmental. Very hard if not impossible to parse through it, but I'm sure all the exotic chemicals we're exposed to collectively have something to do with it.

Science said that kennel cough vaccine is a good thing to give your dog. It probably is, considering the alternatives (just like the benefits of vaccines for people versus polio outbreaks). So the vet gave our dog the little puff up the nose. Then at age 9 she developed cancer in the nose and died. Apparently the carrier aluminum granules cause cancer.

Science does occasionally overlook some things, especially with wide scale epidemiology studies. Generally science is really good at what it does. But of course, vested interests can put out all the supporting evidence and studies they can ... afford.

I personally can't stand the taste of sucralose, I can pick it out in an instant.

The risk of negative effects from sucralose is probably very low, but it's one less thing I want in my body.


----------



## Nico_Was_Here (Jul 22, 2013)

And its unhealthy


----------



## Wishful Tomcat (Mar 6, 2009)

Skip the crap, drink water and eat a banana.


----------



## ultraspontane (May 26, 2011)

whiterider said:


> I used to love power aid for I am a roofer and drink lots of water I would drink a 32oz powerade on lunch and after work. My gf went to to the store the other day and got me my normal stock of powerade. Let me tell you it feels like I'm gonna burp out my chest my boss tells me its heartburn I've never had it in my life. I look at the bottle and it says inhanced flaver. F u powerade I've felt horrible for days. You lost a customer!


Don't drink that S. Powerade, Gatorade, whatever, its just a bunch of sugar water with neon colors.

Try coconut water instead. Its a natural product, with just as much, if not more electrolytes.


----------



## stevland (Nov 4, 2011)

try Brawndo: The Thirst Mutilator


----------



## everything motorcycl (Feb 8, 2012)

Ultimately, where possible, make the more natural decision. Just my humble opinion. I used to be a heavy sucralose user. No more. Feel much better. Not science. 

As far as "fructose" inference; just a sugar, YES, but that is naturally occuring. High Fructose corn syrup is not a "naturally" occurring sugar. Read about the process. It has a different glycemic index, and god knows what else. Leave to our race to develop a cheap synthetic sugar.


----------



## crit_boy (Jul 31, 2007)

everything motorcycl said:


> Ultimately, where possible, make the more natural decision.


What is natural? 
Seriously, how much processing can be done to product to still be "natural"?

- Sugar in the sugar cane, once it is out of the cane it is no longer natural
- Water is not sweet, once you add sweetener it is not natural
- Water out of a reservoir - no decontamination, just bugs, feces, etc.
- Raw meat bitten right off the cow's back
- Cyanide from cherry pits

"Natural" does not equal good for you. 
Attention to what you put in your pie hole may be.


----------



## Scott In MD (Sep 28, 2008)

For me, PowerAde, or any other common hydration drink, is refreshing and beneficial option on any ride over about 90 minutes in hot, sunny, sweaty weather. And PowerAde definitely has electrolytes.... more sodium than regular Gatorade, for instance. But I try to stay away from it and the calories on shorter rides. In my opinion, there are also better options than sucrose-based drinks. I also have gastrointernal issues on a lot of high fructose sugars ( ie regular GatorAde or PowerAde) during intense, extended exercise such as six hour triathlons, so something like GatorAde Endurance formula works better. On long rides I take a CamelBack of icy pure water, but will also freeze a bottle of Skratch Labs or coconut water. Dr Lim's extensive practical research on endurance nutrition and hydration that resulted in the Skratch formula makes a lot sense to me, and works for me in Arizona hot Summer riding. 


YMMV.


----------



## random walk (Jan 12, 2010)

whiterider said:


> Too many tums can give you kidney stones guy be aware.


Truth, spoken from experience.


----------



## everything motorcycl (Feb 8, 2012)

lol crit. I would assume you wouldn't eat bugs (which IS ok) FECES raw meat. If you can't decipher what is inferred by "natural" there are lots of ways to get better informed.

If you prefer to eat chemicals that you feel safe, god bless America lol.



crit_boy said:


> What is natural?
> Seriously, how much processing can be done to product to still be "natural"?
> 
> - Sugar in the sugar cane, once it is out of the cane it is no longer natural
> ...


----------



## everything motorcycl (Feb 8, 2012)

FDC Red. Enjoy! Bromelain. Enjoy! Many ingredients here in U.S. Banned in most countries! Cheers!


----------



## socalpete (Jul 18, 2013)

Everyday doctors and scientist come out with something thats bad for us, one day its good for us the next day its bad for us.


----------



## everything motorcycl (Feb 8, 2012)

@socal, yeah, now fishoils is the latest target. I used the word "natural" but maybe should have used "healthy" or "commonsense" for tards that cant infer what is meant by a good choice.


----------



## Mark_BC (Sep 19, 2012)

everything motorcycl said:


> lol crit. I would assume you wouldn't eat bugs (which IS ok) FECES raw meat. If you can't decipher what is inferred by "natural" there are lots of ways to get better informed.
> 
> If you prefer to eat chemicals that you feel safe, god bless America lol.


I think you can define "natural" to mean not significantly chemically changed from the plant or animal it came from, other than cooking it.


----------



## everything motorcycl (Feb 8, 2012)

Or just use common sense...which isn't always so common.


----------



## crit_boy (Jul 31, 2007)

> I think you can define "natural" to mean not significantly chemically changed from the plant or animal it came from, other than cooking it.


What is significantly chemically changed? 
- Enzymatic process: Cheese, beer - both not cooked and both significantly different from milk and grain.
- Supercritical fluid extraction: Non-heat separation process. Removing caffeine from coffee beans. Is the caffeine extract natural? Is the decaffeinated coffee bean natural?
- "natural" flavors: are extracted from various plants. These are accepted as natural, but how is something separated from its origin plant really be natural?
- Orange juice: Volatiles are stripped prior to pasteurization, then added back (or sold at a premium price) after heat treatment. Is this natural?

Although one may think the term, "natural," makes common sense, there are everyday products demonstrating short comings of common knowledge.

This is all in the interest of fun. I don't think we need to resort to implications of ignorance that one may infer as a personal attack.


----------



## Flyin_W (Jun 17, 2007)

For those that want to learn about HFCS (high fructose corn sweetener) these (edited) links; 
1) dispel a current marketing campaign.
2) explains how it came to be.
3) why it's bad for our bodies.

The Truth About High Fructose Corn Syrup - The Harmful Effects - YouTube

High Fructose Corn Syrup (Killer Sweetener) - YouTube

[URL="http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_detailpage&v=E57QmRxNHRc]Dr. Mark's Minute - High Fructose Corn Syrup is POISON Reason #1 - YouTube[/URL]

For those lacking hours to read, and digest the facts; here's a quick synopsis of lipo-genisis, and why HFCS is evil.
All consumption is based on 120 calories, and the # shown represents the calories undigested that
remain inside your body to cause cumulative damage.

Ethanol (alcohol) 16 / Excessive consumption, cumulative effects often causes liver damage (cirrhosis).
HFCS (high fructose corn sweetener) 24 / Unable to fully process, accumulates in the liver to cause NAFLD -
(non-alcohol fatty liver damage) and is a primary concern of obesity, diabetes, and insulin resistance.

Both sucrose, and glucose are fully digestable, and in limited amounts does not cause cumulative damage. 
Numerous studies refute the FDA's claim, and processed food mfg's advertising that all sugar IS sugar. 
Yes, folks (IMHO) - HFCS is truly evil.


----------



## everything motorcycl (Feb 8, 2012)

LMAO. But yeah, I don't drink orange juice UNLESS I squeeze it! Read ALL ingredients. Cheese is a natural process to make BUT look into: RENNET. Leave it to us F Up humans to take ...there's that word again NATURAL cheese...add CALF GUTS to it!!! WTF!

If you eat cheese you aren't VEGAN likely. Because someone decided to add RENNET to it! You can buy cheese without (very expensive) or non animal rennet!


----------



## Mark_BC (Sep 19, 2012)

crit_boy said:


> What is significantly chemically changed?
> - Enzymatic process: Cheese, beer - both not cooked and both significantly different from milk and grain.
> - Supercritical fluid extraction: Non-heat separation process. Removing caffeine from coffee beans. Is the caffeine extract natural? Is the decaffeinated coffee bean natural?
> - "natural" flavors: are extracted from various plants. These are accepted as natural, but how is something separated from its origin plant really be natural?
> - Orange juice: Volatiles are stripped prior to pasteurization, then added back (or sold at a premium price) after heat treatment. Is this natural?


- Enzymatic process: those chemical changes are made by micro-organisms, i.e. mini animals.
- removing caffeine etc.: you haven't chemically altered the food by removing caffeine, you've just taken some chemicals out.
- natural flavours / volatiles: they were still produced by plants, even if they are removed.

The point is that we should try to eat food whose organic chemistry has been altered as little as possible by non-biological processes. If it's altered by biochemical processes from living beings then that is what our bodies (enzymes) have evolved to deal with. Shuffling the different chemicals around in processing should be fine because we aren't altering them.


----------



## Wishful Tomcat (Mar 6, 2009)

everything motorcycl said:


> If you eat cheese you aren't VEGAN likely. Because someone decided to add RENNET to it!


And also due to it being made from milk.


----------



## Mark_BC (Sep 19, 2012)

Wishful Tomcat said:


> And also due to it being made from milk.


But milk is a vegetable! It goes straight from the grass in the cow's mouth to its udder.


----------



## Wishful Tomcat (Mar 6, 2009)

Then how come it's not green?


----------



## crit_boy (Jul 31, 2007)

This


Flyin_W said:


> High-fructose Corn Syrup and School Wellness: Science-Based Facts for Healthful School Nutrition Operations


does not support this:


> For those lacking 1 hour to digest the facts; here's a quick synopsis, and why HFCS is evil.


Or have any discussion of this (I don't understand what your calculations are or what they are attempting to demonstrate):


> All are based on 120 calories, and the # represents the amount that remain undigested.
> 
> Ethanol (alcohol) 16 / Excessive consumption, cumulative effects may cause liver damage (cirrhosis).
> HFCS (high fructose corn syrup) 24 / Inability to fully process, accumulates in the liver to cause NAFLD -
> ...


In fact, pages 21 and 28 say you can use HFCS and sugar interchangeably. The power point says too much sweetened beverages (page 39), eating more across the board (page 28), and other factors (page 50) are causing obesity.

There is no support for a general statement that HFCS is evil or HFCS is the sole cause of obesity.

Where is your HFCS is evil evidence?

See, this is fun. We are going out, researching and reading to make our own informed decisions - not following the cattle drive of food marketing.


----------



## Flyin_W (Jun 17, 2007)

^ Did I link to the wrong study? Years ago, I attended a seminar that gave the synopsis provided. Never stated that HFCS was the sole source of obesity, know that any diet high in sugars is bad, and apologize if the link's incorrect.

[edit] updated original link.

Always better to read than trust our media.

(by phone)


----------



## everything motorcycl (Feb 8, 2012)

Some are just being argumentative for argument sake. No need to try to unconvince you. Please HFCS away. Coca Cola on sale at your local grocery. There are some safe reports on thalidimide as well


----------



## everything motorcycl (Feb 8, 2012)

New SUPERFOOD...Loaded with POTASIUM, Complex Carbs, Fiber, traces of protein Vit C, some simple carbs...but very expensive:

Calories 119

% Daily Values*
Total Fat 0.17g 0%
Saturated Fat 0.044g 0%
Polyunsaturated Fat 0.071g 
Monounsaturated Fat 0.003g 
Cholesterol 0mg 0%
Sodium 10mg 0%
Potassium 692mg 
Total Carbohydrate 26.71g 9%
Dietary Fiber 4.1g 16%
Sugars 1.96g 
Protein 2.86g 

Vitamin A 0% Vitamin C 56%
Calcium 2% Iron 5%


----------



## crit_boy (Jul 31, 2007)

everything motorcycl said:


> Some are just being argumentative for argument sake. No need to try to unconvince you.


Sort of. Really just trying to make informed decisions based on facts.

Your choice to avoid HFCS is fine. Your choice does not render another person's choice wrong.



> New SUPERFOOD...


White potato? here

Someone just invent white potatoes?


----------



## everything motorcycl (Feb 8, 2012)

nope, but I did just patented it!


----------



## crit_boy (Jul 31, 2007)

If you did, it was out of class 424 - not 426. They let everything out these days.

Good luck with trying to enforce that patent. I found your composition in a single search in about 5 seconds.


----------



## everything motorcycl (Feb 8, 2012)

Damn, can't get one by Crit lol. I love potatoes in my diet...great superfood for extreme cycling!


----------



## amabala (May 21, 2013)

Wishful Tomcat said:


> Skip the crap, drink water and eat a banana.


LOL! Keeping it real!!


----------



## Gripshift (Jan 29, 2004)

Brawndo has electrolytes, it's what plants crave.


----------



## DRILLINDK (Mar 12, 2012)

Wow, learned a lot from this thread. I've always been a Gatorade/Powerade drinker after strenuous physical activity like running or biking. I recently picked up some GU Energy gels with electrolytes in them and I'm going to be converting to Coconut water for post ride hydration.


----------



## drjay9051 (Dec 6, 2006)

shiggy said:


> Powerade has no electrolytes. Simply sugar water. Better off drinking something else.


Powerade has electrolytes. Sodium, potassium and magnesium. It is loaded with carbs but if you opt for Powerase 0. No carbs !!

POWERADE ZERO™ is the great-tasting electrolyte-enhanced sports drink formulated with vitamins B3, B6 and B12 to help the body metabolize energy from food.
POWERADE ZERO™ MIXED BERRY
FLAVORED + OTHER NATURAL FLAVORS
Nutrition Facts
12 fl oz (360 mL)
Servings Per Container about 2.5
Calories
0
Amount/Serving %DV* Amount/Serving %DV* 
Total Fat 0g 0% Total Carb less than 1g 0%	
Sodium 150mg 6% Protein 0g 
Potassium 35mg 1% 
Niacin 15% Vitamin B6 15%	
Vitamin B12 15% Magnesium †	
† Not a significant source of calories from fat, saturated fat, trans fat, cholesterol, dietary fiber, sugars, vitamin A, vitamin C, calcium and iron.	
*Percent Daily Values are based on a 2,000 calorie diet.	
WATER, LESS THAN 1% OF: CITRIC ACID, SALT AND MONO-POTASSIUM PHOSPHATE AND MAGNESIUM CHLORIDE AND CALCIUM CHLORIDE (ELECTROLYTE SOURCES), NATURAL FLAVORS, SUCRALOSE, ACESULFAME POTASSIUM, VITAMIN B3 (NIACINAMIDE), VITAMIN B6 (PYRIDOXINE HYDROCHLORIDE), VITAMIN B12, BLUE 1, ASCORBIC ACID (TO PROTECT TAST


----------



## ryantrek (Jul 30, 2013)

I was told once long ago, take a pinch of NATURAL sea salt and drop it in your water. Boom, done. This is what I normally do.


----------



## random walk (Jan 12, 2010)

I mix a ratio of Lo-Salt and table salt into a 24-oz. bottle to approximate the sodium and potassium content of a Nuun tablet. This works out to about 1 pinch of Lo-Salt and 3 pinches of table salt. Consuming a bottle over 1-2 hours, plus plain water from a hydration pack, seems to work well for me depending on how much I'm sweating.


----------



## primoz (Jun 7, 2006)

ryantrek said:


> I was told once long ago, take a pinch of NATURAL sea salt and drop it in your water. Boom, done. This is what I normally do.


And for normal recreational cycling (not TdF or XCO World cup racing), you don't need even that. We get way too much salt during day with normal food, so no need to put some extra in water. 
Back in my racing days, I have been using all sorts of these things, but those were different times. I have been out on training for 8 or 9 hours a day, and with training like that you can't just eat spaghetti and drink water. But nowadays, when I do sport for fun (I still do some 15-20h/week), I get more then enough of everything with normal food. So there's really no need to drink water with added sugar (powerade, gatorade, isostar...).
In hot days, when I drink few liters of water during day anyway, I normally add bit of lemon, orange or something similar in my bike bottles filled with water, just to get some taste. And that's all you really need


----------



## AZ (Apr 14, 2009)

Gatorade ? A Sports Drink or a Mouthwash | Axon Sports


----------



## everything motorcycl (Feb 8, 2012)

primoz said:


> And for normal recreational cycling (not TdF or XCO World cup racing), you don't need even that. We get way too much salt during day with normal food, so no need to put some extra in water.
> Back in my racing days, I have been using all sorts of these things, but those were different times. I have been out on training for 8 or 9 hours a day, and with training like that you can't just eat spaghetti and drink water. But nowadays, when I do sport for fun (I still do some 15-20h/week), I get more then enough of everything with normal food. So there's really no need to drink water with added sugar (powerade, gatorade, isostar...).
> In hot days, when I drink few liters of water during day anyway, I normally add bit of lemon, orange or something similar in my bike bottles filled with water, just to get some taste. And that's all you really need


Totally Agree!!! I am an avid fitness 'guy' and have only recently begun my 'endurance' endeavors. I find supplements, bars, powders etc very convenient, but the majority of my nutrition is in more whole foods. Long rides for me however are only about 3 to 4 hours. However, MTB 3 to 4 hours is almost like double. Most foods nowaday have so much sodium anyway.

Rich potassium foods like potatoes, bananas, strawberries are so much better for you then most of these 'artificial' made foods.

Lower 'K' requires higher 'Na' and converse is true as well, so I'd rather have richer K foods then Na foods!


----------



## Fullcoilmojo (Aug 5, 2013)

Anyone that thinks neon colored, sugar water is good for them or going to improve there on the bike performance is crazy! All natural is ALWAYS best period. Just my .02


----------



## shiggy (Dec 19, 1998)

Fullcoilmojo said:


> Anyone that thinks neon colored, sugar water is good for them or going to improve there on the bike performance is crazy! All natural is ALWAYS best period. Just my .02


Arsenic is a natural substance, too.


----------



## Fullcoilmojo (Aug 5, 2013)

Lmao! You must work for the FDA lol 😀


----------



## shiggy (Dec 19, 1998)

Fullcoilmojo said:


> Lmao! You must work for the FDA lol 😀


Just pointing out that "natural" does not equal "healthy" as many seem to think.


----------



## dave54 (Jul 1, 2003)

shiggy said:


> Just pointing out that "natural" does not equal "healthy" as many seem to think.


True. There is official definition of "natural". You can make some artificial chemical out of crude oil in a laboratory and label it natural. All perfectly legal.


----------



## everything motorcycl (Feb 8, 2012)

I think most understand what we mean when we say NATURAL. No, not arsenic. Artificial colors, flavors etc, def "artificial". Water=Natural in most people's mind. Add a banana, and you have a great fructose glucose hi "K" superfood. As most have pointed out, so much sodium in today's food that mostly likely very little to ANY salt not necessary to add in most cases.

I usually do a quick stop and add a banana and/or a squirt of RAW Honey. Raw honey is very fast sugar source. Banana is good medium chain sugar source...with a little bit of fiber to 'steady' glucose uptake.

The more ripe, the more digestible the sugars are for bananas...if you ever see these smoothie places, their bananas are very ripe (more sugar content). 

Enjoy your ride


----------



## shiggy (Dec 19, 1998)

everything motorcycl said:


> I think most understand what we mean when we say NATURAL. No, not arsenic. Artificial colors, flavors etc, def "artificial". Water=Natural in most people's mind. Add a banana, and you have a great fructose glucose hi "K" superfood. As most have pointed out, so much sodium in today's food that mostly likely very little to ANY salt not necessary to add in most cases.
> 
> I usually do a quick stop and add a banana and/or a squirt of RAW Honey. Raw honey is very fast sugar source. Banana is good medium chain sugar source...with a little bit of fiber to 'steady' glucose uptake.
> 
> ...


There is water with naturally occurring arsenic.


----------



## everything motorcycl (Feb 8, 2012)

Yes, and there are always people who try to show us how smart they are...we just tend to ignore that and understand what most of us are talking about.


----------



## jennyv (Nov 13, 2012)

The goal with any fueling strategy is to 1) stave off the depletion of your glycogen stores; 2) keep your electrolytes in check; and 3) remain hydrated. You can fulfill this through a number of different ways and it really boils down to what works for you.

For shorter rides, as a lot of folks have pointed out, you can just ride with water. You have enough in your glycogen stores to maintain your energy levels, and your body will do a pretty good job at keeping your electrolytes in check. But, the longer you go the more your digestive system is taxed - meaning that your fueling strategy can really make a difference in how you feel.

Some riders, like me, prefer liquid calories (and specifically glucose/dextrose based drinks) because they are already in the form of energy that your body uses (glucose) and tend to be easier on the digestive system (don't spend any time in the stomach). Others prefer water with electrolytes and then supplementing with "real food" (which for me by hour 5 makes me experience heartburn). The reality is that you need to experiment and see what works for you, but here are some general guidelines:

*Although you are burning 600+ calories/hour, you can physiologically only process between 200-300 calories/hour. So, don't consume too many calories otherwise you'll overload the gut

*Your body does a pretty good job at regulating your electrolytes, but you'll want to take some additional electrolytes. Most folks think of electrolytes as a means to prevent cramping, but the real reason why you want to take some sodium with your drink is because it will activate the "glucose transport mechanism" which results in higher water absorption rates.

*Finally, you need water. This varies from person to person. What most people don't realize (especially when it's cold outside) is that you need water to digest calories. If you aren't drinking enough, your body will literally suck water from your system and send it to your digestive track to help digest your calories - and this can lead to dehydration.

So, for shorter rides just drink water and replenish your glycogen stores and electrolytes through your meals/snacks. For longer rides (2+ hours) you'll probably need to consume calories, electrolytes, and water, but how you do that comes down to personal preference.


----------



## everything motorcycl (Feb 8, 2012)

Well said Jenn. There are a whole host of other vits and minerals to pay attention to as well. B Complex's Mg Ca etc.


----------



## trevordchi (Nov 2, 2013)

Couldn't agree more with the water and a banana idea. 

Couldn't disagree more with the coke or milk with sugar post ride idea.


----------



## JXG (Oct 9, 2013)

Make your own electrolyte drink

Gatorade Recipe : Final recipe


----------



## everything motorcycl (Feb 8, 2012)

jg1990 said:


> Make your own electrolyte drink
> 
> Gatorade Recipe : Final recipe


Or eat a banana and drink some water


----------



## JXG (Oct 9, 2013)

Depends where and how you ride. Bananas are about as non-stable a food as you can get. If I'm out in the hot or cold back country I'm not going to have bananas with me because they turn to mush


----------



## sjfsr-shep (Aug 21, 2013)

crit_boy said:


> Horrible article. Opinion masquerading as quasi-science.
> 
> Not saying that I do not agree with the general concept that too much sugar is not good.
> 
> ...


I have found a bottle of chocolate milk after a ride to be pretty satisfying.


----------



## Mark_BC (Sep 19, 2012)

I found that Nuun electrolyte tablets do the trick for me, I never get cramps while drinking that.

I'm not going to bring a banana with me. I eat Clif bars and those various Honey Stinger things (funny how they used to have a picture of Lance Armstrong until recently), and my big thing is 100% pure organic peanut butter, dipped with fresh dates... pure energy and super satisfying and tasty.


----------



## sjfsr-shep (Aug 21, 2013)

Just curious why people use the light salt instead of regular salt.


----------



## Mark_BC (Sep 19, 2012)

I read somewhere that you want more than sodium.


----------



## rallymaniac (Oct 12, 2011)

the best advice i found ever regarding nutritional drink can be found in this post
http://forums.mtbr.com/nutrition-hydration/homemade-sports-drink-anti-cramp-elixir-793039-2.html#post10251079

It's as healthy as you will make it, cheap and doesn't put money into some corporation's pocket.


----------



## Finch Platte (Nov 14, 2003)

Exhuming an ancient thread, sorry, but I wanted to relate my little tale of intestinal woe.

It's hot here, so I stocked up on PowerAde Zero and took bottles to work with me, pounding them down during the day. Within a couple days, I was having horrible stomach distress (read: diarrhea), and started feeling really sick. I couldn't figure it out and didn't make a connection- I thought I had food poisoning. I started throwing food out- is it the mayo gone bad? Maybe it's this sour cream that's been in there maybe just a day over expiration? I had to call in sick at work a few days- felt a little better, went back in, and it started all over again. I'd go to bed, wake up and the process would start over, becoming close friends with the bathroom. I'd even pound more PowerAde Zero because I was becoming dehydrated.

One day at work, a lightbulb went off and I looked at the ingredients of the PowerAde Zero. What sweetener are they using instead of sugar, I wondered. Sucralose, hmmmmmm. Googled Sucralose & diarrhea and _voila_, found many, many articles saying things like: _Consuming sucralose may have a detrimental effect on your digestion. Studies have shown that artificial sweeteners can wreak major havoc with your digestion, causing diarrhea, gas, and bloating.

Splenda may act as a laxative because it alters the bacteria in your gut, particularly the good bacteria. Good bacteria in your gut ensures that the digestion process goes smoothly while minimizing the amount of gas production while breaking down food.

However, when sucralose is thrown into the mix, the levels of nitrogen gas and water potentially increase in your colon, possibly leading to such nasty side effects as diarrhea._

From: 8 Sucralose Side Effects-Updated for 2019 Research - Healthy Focus

Search for yourself. If you've been having stomach issues and have been drinking drinks with Sucralose, consider yourself warned. I've stopped drinking the Zero, and within 2 days I got back to feeling like myself. They say the Sucralose stays in the body for a while.

This has been a public service announcement from the desk of fp.

PS If you have no problems with Sucralose, I have about 12 bottles of PowerAde Zero I can send you.


----------



## acer66 (Oct 13, 2010)

dundundata said:


> i get heartburn all the time...Tums has become my friend


You might want to look into why you get heartburn all the time instead.😉


----------



## MSU Alum (Aug 8, 2009)

sjfsr-shep said:


> Just curious why people use the light salt instead of regular salt.


If it's what I think it is, lite salt is a potassium salt, Vs. sodium salt. For some people, it's less likely to cause high blood pressure.


----------



## Jayem (Jul 16, 2005)

As as been said before hopefully in this thread, that entire aisle of shelf-stabilized sugar drinks (or ones with chemicals replacing sugar) is just a scam. That's not what you should be drinking for any significant endurance activity. It feels like trying to drink syrup. They realize the US population is sugar-addicted and they try to make it all taste as sweet as possible. A little sweet is ok, but syrupy sweet is the last thing I want while my body is going at 100%. It's all crap.


----------



## mtnbkrmike (Mar 26, 2015)

Finch Platte said:


> Exhuming an ancient thread, sorry, but I wanted to relate my little tale of intestinal woe.
> 
> It's hot here, so I stocked up on PowerAde Zero and took bottles to work with me, pounding them down during the day. Within a couple days, I was having horrible stomach distress (read: diarrhea), and started feeling really sick. I couldn't figure it out and didn't make a connection- I thought I had food poisoning. I started throwing food out- is it the mayo gone bad? Maybe it's this sour cream that's been in there maybe just a day over expiration? I had to call in sick at work a few days- felt a little better, went back in, and it started all over again. I'd go to bed, wake up and the process would start over, becoming close friends with the bathroom. I'd even pound more PowerAde Zero because I was becoming dehydrated.
> 
> ...


I had the same experience using Splenda in coffee. Except in addition to GI distress, I also had excruciating lower back pain (to the point that I ordered a custom motorcycle seat thinking that that was the problem). Add to the list headaches, crazy vivid dreams and sleep interruption, together with a host of other symptoms.

All of this occurred after using it for 6 months.

I couldn't figure out why all of this was occurring, and neither could a crew of physicians I saw. Then I stumbled onto an article about Splenda. Desperate to try anything, I immediately quit using it and was 100% back to normal within 72 hours.

There is no hyperbole in the above account. I know people who have used Splenda for years with no issue. I guess it affects different people differently. I must have been at the extreme end of the spectrum in terms of susceptibility.


----------



## Finch Platte (Nov 14, 2003)

mtnbkrmike said:


> I had the same experience using Splenda in coffee. Except in addition to GI distress, I also had excruciating lower back pain (to the point that I ordered a custom motorcycle seat thinking that that was the problem). Add to the list headaches, crazy vivid dreams and sleep interruption, together with a host of other symptoms.
> 
> All of this occurred after using it for 6 months.
> 
> ...


Wow! Glad you (finally) figured it out!


----------



## RMCDan (Feb 28, 2008)

Jayem said:


> That's not what you should be drinking for any significant endurance activity...A little sweet is ok, but syrupy sweet is the last thing I want while my body is going at 100%.


[/facepalm]


----------



## acer66 (Oct 13, 2010)

mtnbkrmike said:


> I had the same experience using Splenda in coffee. Except in addition to GI distress, I also had excruciating lower back pain (to the point that I ordered a custom motorcycle seat thinking that that was the problem). Add to the list headaches, crazy vivid dreams and sleep interruption, together with a host of other symptoms.
> 
> All of this occurred after using it for 6 months.
> 
> ...


That is great to hear and a good reminder that you should listen to your body because everyone is unique and reacts differently to things.


----------



## milehi (Nov 2, 1997)

More thread resurection. I use the powdered Gatorade. It saves a lot of money, you can cut it to the strength you want and it doesn't have HFCS. I use so little that a small tub will last me a year.


----------



## Lone Rager (Dec 13, 2013)

RTFL. Read The Fine Label.


----------



## Brules (Jul 10, 2021)

Drip Drop. Beats everything out there by a mile. Can get at Walgreens/cvs or a big box on Amazon. It’s amazing stuff. If you watch football - usually when you see the water bottle ppl hand out Gatorade bottles with black tape around it - it’s drip drop not Gatorsugarade.


----------

